# Rear lower shock mounting stud



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

On my 69, one of the lower shock mount holes on the differential is in need of repair. What is the correct diameter for these holes?? Thanks


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Since it's only one hole, if possible why not just measure the size of the good one? Actually, the hole only needs to be big enough for the shock mounting stud to fit. Take a drill gauge and measure the OD of the stud and size accordingly.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Because the other hole is worn as well but not as bad as the right one and I have not purchased new shocks yet


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Both shock holes worn-was this a drag race car? The rear shock stud size is the same for 64-72 and is ½” so that’s the hole size needed.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Probably, since it was ordered with some interesting options. I'm actively searching for information about all previous owners but it's not easy. Thanks for your help.


----------

